# Am I the only one that.........



## GeorgeS (Apr 2, 2015)

I seem to watch the back side of the blank I'm working on more than the front. Im a newb so I'm not sure that I need to work on not doing that or if it's not a big deal. I seem to stay on the front edge just long enough to make sure I'm presenting the tool in the proper way but then my eyes go to the back side to see the cut.


----------



## duncsuss (Apr 2, 2015)

GeorgeS said:


> I seem to watch the back side of the blank I'm working on more than the front. Im a newb so I'm not sure that I need to work on not doing that or if it's not a big deal. I seem to stay on the front edge just long enough to make sure I'm presenting the tool in the proper way but then my eyes go to the back side to see the cut.


IMO ... that's the right way to see the profile of what you're creating. As you say, though, each time you take the tool away from the workpiece you have to watch to make sure you're going to resume at the right place and with the right presentation.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Apr 2, 2015)

I do that. But using carbide makes it a whole lot easier.


----------



## GeorgeS (Apr 2, 2015)

Jonathan, can you explain that? How does a carbon tool make that easier?


----------



## BassBlaster (Apr 2, 2015)

Because carbide tools are presented straight and flat. You don't need to be as mindful as you would with a gouge or skew, etc.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Apr 2, 2015)

I do that quite a bit... It's much easier to see the form/ curve that way.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Apr 2, 2015)

Yep. I have a certain spot on my hip that my handle rides. That's all that I have to be mindful of


----------



## GeorgeS (Apr 2, 2015)

Gotcha, thanks for the clarification Jonathan.

@DKMD That is precisely why I am on the back side. I find it much easier to see the cut and where I'm headed.

@BassBlaster Thank you.


----------



## gman2431 (Apr 2, 2015)

The difference in seeing what you're tool is cutting is amazing by looking at the top of the piece.


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 2, 2015)

duncsuss said:


> IMO ... that's the right way to see the profile of what you're creating. As you say, though, each time you take the tool away from the workpiece you have to watch to make sure you're going to resume at the right place and with the right presentation.



What is "presentation" refer to? The way it is held in relation to the material?


----------



## duncsuss (Apr 2, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> What is "presentation" refer to? The way it is held in relation to the material?


Exactly that. There's the angle the tool shaft is making (up/down, left/right), where the cutting edge is going to contact the wood (above/on/below the centerline), and the rotation of the tool (in the case of a bowl or spindle gouge this is the flute direction).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Apr 3, 2015)

Damnit, George! This is like asking a golfer which part of the golf ball he looks at when swinging. Or the duck hunter which part of the bird he watches as he swings through. Now I'm going to foul up some wood thinking about which part of the blank I'm watching.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## gman2431 (Apr 3, 2015)

SENC said:


> Damnit, George! This is like asking a golfer which part of the golf ball he looks at when swinging. Or the duck hunter which part of the bird he watches as he swings through. Now I'm going to foul up some wood thinking about which part of the blank I'm watching.



A golfer obviously looks at the center of the ball. And a hunter always watches the beak of the bird! Duh!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SENC (Apr 3, 2015)

gman2431 said:


> A golfer obviously looks at the center of the ball. And a hunter always watches the beak of the bird! Duh!


I was a pretty decent shooter once upon a time, but my FIL really screwed me up for a while when he got me thinking about which part of the pigeon, dove, duck, goose to see in the sight picture. He was a helluva good shot, but he was more method and routine and I was more instictive and reflexive. His method was a rythmic butt, belly, beak, "bang" to pull through, get the right lead, and execute. For a while, that was all I could think about, and I lost all of my natural feel and couldn't hit a barn door if it was moving. I eventually got my feel back and, influenced by his method, became a better shot, but boy was it painful for a while!


----------



## gman2431 (Apr 3, 2015)

It's amazing what muscle discipline can do when shooting. 

I can hold my own with some great shotgun shooters until my dad comes along... He's a AA shooter and will go 396 outta 400 any day. Once he starts rattling hot tips in my ear I'm all messed up and can't hit nothing! So I feel your pain.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Apr 3, 2015)

Sorry @SENC ! I just never hear anyone talking about it and I just noticed when I was turning my first ice cream scoop that I was looking at the back end of the blank more than the front. I just wanted to make I'm not any weirder than I already know I am!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## GeorgeS (Apr 3, 2015)

I wasn't even thinking about screwing people up like that. Funny you say that about shooting. Last time I went clay shooting with a buddy I was doing great until he asked me where I aimed. Then I started thinking about it and couldn't hit a damn thing. It's like bowling, the more I think about what I'm doing the worse I get.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

